# Delivery time on New Adria Twin ?



## Win

Your experiences please this year for delivery time ( from ordering to collection) on a new Twin . what should we reasonably expect ?
We ordered beginning of March - 2.3 engine in silver hoping to go on Holidays in August , but looks like we are going to be disapointed.

The other thing our dealer is hinting at a price rise later in the summer. 
Can he impose this on us even though our deal was agreed upon and signed in March ?


----------



## TwinTravellers

Just to say, We ordered our new twin last February 2007 and we took delivery end of August 2007!!!! Had to use our current van at the time for our main holiday.

You will enjoy it when it finally arrives.

Ros.


----------



## rowley

I couldn't wait, so I bought from stock last summer.


----------



## Win

6 months + is normal then ? Not what we were led to believe when handing over our deposit - " 3 - 4 months " said dealer .


----------



## Bacchus

I had to wait 7 months for my vision. Was told 6 months. My problem was that the dealer was not very communicative which added to the strain somewhat. Best to buy "off the shelf"


----------



## Bacchus

I had to wait 7 months for my vision. Was told 6 months. My problem was that the dealer was not very communicative which added to the strain somewhat. Best to buy "off the shelf"


----------



## b6x

We ordered ours in February 2007 and it arrived at the dealers in August 2007. We waited until Sept to collect it though to get the next reg.

I agree about buying from stock. I'd do that now, however when ordering ours there was very little Twins in the country. 

Think user Tramp is selling his white Twin if that's any use, and I'm considering putting ours up for sale however I suspect yours will be delivered by the time I make up my mind.


----------



## 108370

b6x said:


> We ordered ours in February 2007 and it arrived at the dealers in August 2007. We waited until Sept to collect it though to get the next reg.
> 
> I agree about buying from stock. I'd do that now, however when ordering ours there was very little Twins in the country.
> 
> Think user Tramp is selling his white Twin if that's any use, and I'm considering putting ours up for sale however I suspect yours will be delivered by the time I make up my mind.


Just a total aside BUT why do people sell these vans after so short an ownership.

I guess there is nothing wrong with them and after waiting on a lengthy delivery I would have thought you would hold on to them for a while :?


----------



## b6x

Unfortunately peoples circumstances change... or peoples requirements. 

Personally, mine is the latter. I would like something with a garage to protect my expensive mountain bike.


----------



## 107925

I'm already getting hassle for buying the Twin from my kids, on the basis that it's too small. However, I regret my decision for not one second. The kids are at that age where they will soon be doing their own thing and soon won't want to come away with us. Meanwhile, I don't want a monster sitting on the drive, nor do I want to drive anything bigger. The Twin is a great motorhome, but is also earning its keep as a second vehicle, which I doubt would be the case with something larger.

I bought a decent two-man tent for the kids for this summer and we've tried it out recently, pitched alongside the Twin. Apart the difficulty in getting pegs into the hardstanding (despite using a drill), it all worked very well. The kids slept much later than the wife and I, so we didn't get in each other's way. So it cost less than £100 to sort out what might otherwise have been a lack of space problem.

Our two dogs (one huge, the other small and bouncy) did find the whole Twin thing very strange, but have now got used to it. So, no temptation to change just yet.

Shaun


----------



## b6x

I wouldn't say I regret buying the Twin either. It's been fantastic for our uses so far and has taken us around many parts of the UK, Ireland and France that we wouldn't have done in anything bigger. 

I'm only toying with replacing it on the basis that I like to take our bikes away with us, but hung on the back of the van they are a little exposed, get dirty and are a little bit of a hassle. The Fiamma cover we bought is rubbish to say the least and not designed at all for the 200DJ rack. My mountain bike cost a few quid, so I'm considering a van with a garage to keep it clean and secure.

Either that, or utilising the space inside the van with the bed up.


----------



## 108370

b6x said:


> Unfortunately peoples circumstances change... or peoples requirements.
> 
> Personally, mine is the latter. I would like something with a garage to protect my expensive mountain bike.


Please do not think I was being critical , I am just surprised at how many motorhomes change hands after a very short time.

When I bought our first van about 12 months ago, it was a 3 year old Tribute. It was a good van and we did more miles in 6 months than it had done in the previous 3 years.

we did not know a thing about motorhoming but we knew we did not want a massive van, hate the look of high top coachbuilts, cannot understand A class and thought a PVC was the best option for us.

When we had our first long drive ( 3 days after buying the van ) we toured France and part of Southern Spain doing around 4000 miles.

This showed us that we enjoyed the experience and that we could improve things if the van had one or two different features.

Hence our change to the current van, which ticks virtually all the boxes.

BUT, we still wanted a PVC , we were /are novices and I will keep this van for a few years as the current mileage is still just under 10,000 after 6 months.

My point ( after rambling on ) is that I see circumstances / finances etc change but surely not that quickly for so many people , so often .

Just a little surprised there are so many virtually unused motorhomes for sale


----------



## carol

B6x

You could always by a Brompton that DAB has (2 in his case in the Murvi) which you could still carry around....better than losing one off the back - which happened in Portugal when we were down there on a site......stolen during the night, no one heard anything, over the wire and away...

Carol


----------



## b6x

carol said:


> B6x
> 
> You could always by a Brompton that DAB has (2 in his case in the Murvi) which you could still carry around....better than losing one off the back - which happened in Portugal when we were down there on a site......stolen during the night, no one heard anything, over the wire and away...
> 
> Carol


Thanks for the idea. I'm not too sure if Brompton do folding mountain bikes, but my bike goes off-road a bit and takes a bit of a bashing.


----------



## Win

Still waiting for our new Twin - its now been 6 months since ordering .


----------



## 106464

Would you lose your deposit if you cancelled because of the length of time waiting,as the one we have on our website is silver and i believe 120bhp worth ringing the dealer to see if its still for sale or even ringing round other dealers to see if they have what you are looking for.


----------



## UncleNorm

Hi Win! A sorry tale indeed.  

Auntie Sandra and I visited the NEC last October07. Having seen everything on offer, in our chosen layout, we decided to buy an Adria Coral. However, the 'lead' time was June 08!! :evil: 

I'm far too impetuous to wait that long! :roll: 

The owner of Timberland Motorhomes, our dealer, said to us, "Do you like THAT one?" and pointed at Our Coral.

"Yes," I replied, "but we're not waiting 8/9 months for delivery!"

"No," he persisted, "do you like THAT one, the one you've been in? Do you like that one enough to buy it?"

Fifteen minutes later, deal done, deposit paid. Five weeks later, Our Coral was on our drive. The hardest part was leaving Our Coral for another two days at the NEC, knowing that many folk would be in and out to inspect. But no damage was done by an obviously respectful viewing public.

I admire anyone who can place an order and then wait many months for delivery. But I reckon life is too short and passing-by more quickly. I want it NOW!! :wink: :lol: 

We've only done 4,500 miles so far but plan on another 3,000 by the end of 08.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

We saw our Coral Sport Compact 590SP at Campbells of Preston last Saturday. Had a good crawl all over and a lengthy test drive.

It's 5.99m long, with a transverse rear double bed and a dinette that turns into a single bed. Does that remind you of something beginning with 'Tw'?

It also has a wardrobe, 8+ roof lockers, 100 litre fridge, shower with proper circular screen and a large rear garage. It on the 3,500kg , 2.3 litre chassis and stands 8ft 11ins high and 7ft wide AND it's in the silver finish. 

In addition ours is having cabair, radio/CD and an awning added at no charge and already has a factory fit Thatcham 1 alarm and cruise control at no charge. It's about £1,500 off list price and we're collecting it on the 17th September, 10 days after we set eyes on it.

If you can get the deposit back on the Twin they've got another Silver one in stock that has the Package 3 installed. It has half leather, hab. door with window, larger Heki, overcab skylight, roof rack, flush windows etc for around £4k more than ours.

They're '08 models (although the '09 Compact won't change at all) and Campbells really do want rid. See if you can get a bargain, ring Jody White asap (but before Wednesday or after Sunday as he's on leave).

HTH

SDA


----------

